
Google searches nab hit-and-run driver - peter123
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-10143275-38.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
markbao
_"Harbert was convicted and sentenced to three years in prison"_

Person drives drunk, hits and kills pedestrian, drives off, lies to court.

Gets 3 years in prison.

What the hell?

~~~
raquo
I think someone should make a summary table of the form

Type of crime | min punishment | max punishment | avg punishment

~~~
alecco
| attorney hourly rates

And the other obvious one.

------
iigs
So, is the takeaway from this that if you are a suspect in any kind of serious
crime you can expect your computer to be searched and/or seized?

I'm glad that justice appears to have been served in this instance, but it
never occurred to me that checking your browser cache was routine procedure
for searches.

------
gravitycop
Article excerpt:

 _This isn't the first time that police have used Google searches to nab
suspects. Police Blotter has chronicled a 2006 case involving a wireless
hacker ("how to broadcast interference over wifi 2.4 GHZ") and a 2008 case
involving a woman convicted of murdering her husband ("decomposition of a body
in water"). Searches in a 2005 murder case included "neck," "snap," and
"break."_

